# CBC's The National focus on Afghanistan - week of 16 May 2011



## dimsum (17 May 2011)

Did anyone else catch the spotlight on the Afghan TV shows, especially the one with Mozhdah Jamalzadah, the Afghan-Canadian woman who's called "The Afghan Oprah"?  During her interview in a Kabul mall, I was shocked how modern Kabul was and surprised that no one in the CBC commented on that.  

I can't find the video but it's playing on CBC NN all day apparently.


----------

